# Crash



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Huge pile up this evening on Rd 90 (Tagammoa) by Downtown Kattameya. Not sure of details but a lorry was involved, 5 people reported dead. 

KUNA : Five people killed, 15 wounded in car accident in Egypt - Communications - 03/06/2013


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and the poor Mexican tourist who were killed this past week.... 


at least when you are stuck in traffic speeding cars and lorries and not going to kill you.


----------

